# The Wandering Tower: A Short Story Blog



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a lot of likes/dislikes in common with Prokofiev so I've researched. So it was very intriguing to discover that Prokofiev really liked to write short stories (Peter and the Wolf was only one of them). I write my own as well.

Would anyone here like to see some clips of some of my stories? Some of them don't have names, some do, some are only a page long. It's my habit of always placing the stories in Russia and giving the characters Russian names, as well as building them on musical subjects. I may or may not be implying certain real and unreal people. And yeah, you can make fun of my grammar.

Here's one (No name to the story, I'll just call it now "Disappeared"):

Chapter 1

It all started when Sergei went missing.



At the Conservatory, no one saw him for 3 days. We thought he was just ill, but some people visited to his house, and couldn't find him either. The police were notified to go look for him. But after 2 weeks, no one found a trace of him: no where in the city, no where in the out regions, and in any significant other cities, including ones in other countries. We all took this very hard, because we had no idea what happened to him. Worst of all, my best friend was engaged to him.

My friend Elena was going to marry him this summer, but now that Sergei was gone, she had no idea what to think.

"Perhaps he left you and deserted to go marry another," I suggested.

"No, Anna! How could you be so cruel? He was the most loving and loyal man I never knew! ... but why would he just leave like that into thin air?" She would weep everyday whenever his name was brought up, and she could hardly keep up her academic grades (she was a piano performance major, but had other classes too).

Because no one knew for sure what happened, some suggested that he was killed. What if someone murdered him in some back alley? What if he committed suicide? However, that was checked during the 2 week search, and no one was able to find his body in the city.

A month past. Elena fell into a depression. I tried to comfort her, but I found it useless, since I had nothing to say about it.

It was March when Sergei went missing. Now it was the beginning of April, and no one had any clue where he was. The teachers were especially concerned about what to state him as when doing grades. Absent? Suspended? Expelled? Elena debated with the teachers to just put him down as absent, and not expel him.



I think I may as well give some background on Sergei. He was pretty much the most brilliant student in the whole Conservatory. And outstanding pianist and composer, he was destined for fame even when he was little. It was through their piano classes that Sergei and Elena first met, and that's how everything got started. As to Sergei's personality, he was highly popular, quite arrogant (as a genius often is who knows they're a genius), but was nice to everyone, even when sarcastically joking. He once told me that I had a wonderful voice, so I always kept him as a friend.



Meanwhile, we were having recitals in Conservatory. I sang (I was a vocal major), and my friend played her piano stuff. We both past final exams with flying colors. Even though she had depression, Elena still played well. Perhaps she used her pain for her advantage, something great artists often resort to.



Soon, it was May, and classes ended. It was about this time that I notices something change in Elena. Although she was still depressed, she became more introverted and isolated. She didn't talk much too me. However, I noticed her going paler and paler.

"I'm pale? Oh... I'm not sleeping well," she replied.

"Well, go to bed earlier," I suggested. She shrugged her shoulders.

What was really strange was that as the temperature got warmer and the sun stronger, she got paler and paler. She also got thinner, and walked about like her feet were hardly touching the ground. It really disturbed me.

"Elena, are you ok? Are you sick?"

"Me? Oh... no, just sad," she would say the same thing over again. She refused to go outside in the sun, even.

Meanwhile, I got into a relationship with another guy in the college, his name was Victor. He and his friend Nikolai were close friends with Sergei, especially Nikolai, and also were sad about his disappearance.

So the Summer began...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Very well written, wheres the rest? - I have to know where he is!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Haha sure, I'll make another post for Chapter 2. You don't find out til the very end though, like chapter 6.


----------

